# Lightroom Cloudy Printing



## JohnD19 (Jan 18, 2021)

IF I wanted to do some printing is Lightroom Cloudy capable of a printing workflow? If not, what are some the of the workarounds being used? Thanks!!


----------



## clee01l (Jan 18, 2021)

JohnD19 said:


> IF I wanted to do some printing is Lightroom Cloudy capable of a printing workflow? If not, what are some the of the workarounds being used? Thanks!!



You will need printing software for your platform. Export/Share an edited file to that app and print from the printing app. Lightroom (cloudy) is not capable of printing sophisticated prints


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Jan 19, 2021)

If you need pro quality, color managed printing, you can use the Edit in Photoshop command (or open a Lightroom photo from the Photoshop Home Screen) and print from there.


----------



## charleskinghorn (Jan 19, 2021)

When I moved from the Photoshop/LR Classic combination to LR Cloudy by itself last spring, I returned to Qimage Ultimate for my printing. This was software I had used for years before starting with the LR Classic Print module four years ago. I discovered it in the pre-LR days when I was trying to figure out sharpening for printing in Photoshop depending on print size; Qimage did all the sharpening for me regardless of print size. It was a godsend.


----------

